
Ask HN: Anybody looking to hire a noob developer with weak skills? - venturebros
I just graduated and I am looking for a position as a front end developer. I only have very basic PHP and Javascript skills. I'm now going through the difficult task of looking for a job or an internship but it seems like everyone wants more expert level in that area.<p>Can someone offer up any advice?
======
cmarshall
Getting your first job in a field can be a pain, if I had a dollar for every
time I saw an ad for a graduate position that wanted experience that you could
only get by already having a similar job, I'd have been able to retire
early...

Companies look for experience since it demonstrates your ability, do you have
a design portfolio, even if it's just mock up sites you've done in your own
time to learn?

I've done a fair bit of hiring for the company I work at (unfortunately we're
not hiring at the moment) and if a candidate with little experience can show
us the kind of things they can build we regard it more highly than someone who
has had a job for a year but hasn't shown much initiative beyond being given a
task list and doing it.

------
mcrider
Find a place where you can talk to someone in power (i.e., not just HR) and
demonstrate your passion for what the organization does (it helps if you
actually have some).

I wiggled my way into my first programming job because I really liked what
they did, and made it clear to them. My boss later told me that the code
samples I submitted weren't very good, but anyone can learn to write code--He
hired me because I really demonstrated a desire to do the work.

------
atgm
You could sell yourself a bit better. "noob developer with weak skills"
doesn't scream "hire me."

Embrace the positives. Say that you're a recent graduate with a good basic
grounding in programming in X, Y, Z and willing to learn whatever you need.
You're willing to relocate and are flexible about hiring. Say that. List any
good examples of teamwork and/or projects that you have done. Believe in
yourself.

Good luck.

------
allanchao
It may be hard for you to find a job directly. A lot of lower level positions
are filled by temp agencies. I would recommend looking into that. Think of a
temp agency like an internship where you actually get paid decently - it
frequently turns into a full time position.

Another way to go is to freelance. There are always small businesses that need
little help here and there with their website. The key to that is to build
relationships.

For developers who have more experience and also looking for jobs, going to
events and speaking with recruiters can work well. Doesn't work for less
experienced though, because it's not worth going through a recruiter for that
($$).

------
JoshKalkbrenner
Elance

------
myearwood
I looked on your website and it love the design - its beautiful.Movetampabay
looks great as well. I think you should advertise yourself as a user interface
designer. You said you are not much of a designer, but I think otherwise. If
you really hate doing web design,then you should switch,but I think you have
the talent to do well at it.

I also think you should put a picture of youself on your website.

Good Luck!

------
stray
You should say where you are.

~~~
venturebros
Sorry, I didn't mention it because I am willing to go any where. I am in
Florida now.

------
EMRo
Whats "weak?"

Where'd you go to school and do you have links to some stuff you've done? Were
you a CS Major? Do you do design?

I'm an amateur too but I've gotten far enough to hack something together.
Could use some help (specifically with JS and AJAX on this mobile webapp im
working on. If that sounds up your alley, comment with your twitter handle,
we're funded (angel) and would love to have another hand on deck.

Cant pay a ton of course while we're trying to keep burn low but if you've got
hustle and are willing to learn, I'd love to chat w/ you.

~~~
venturebros
Weak meaning my skills are on the novice level for javascript and PHP which is
what is needed for a front end job.

I went to school at the Art Institute for Web Design but I realized I am not
much of a designer and love to code.

I don't have a twitter but my email and portfolio with a couple stuff is up in
my profile.

------
Tangaroa
Similar question, north SF Bay Area (Sonoma, Marin). I got a BS in CS last
year and all of the entry-level jobs require 3+ years experience. Even the
fast-food jobs require prior experience, no joke. I am currently back in
school to refresh my IT skills, but I will be in the job market again in two
months so I may as well start looking now. Is anyone in my area hiring
inexperienced developers?

~~~
kirpekar
Well, you have to get creative with what you call experience. Don't lie, just
"get creative". If you spent three years in school coding and working on
programming projects, you have three years of development experience.

